# Super Mario ReMaker PC Demo



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2016)

>


Internet user LuNiney (twitter, YouTube) has created a PC port of sorts of Super Mario Maker. It is much more customizable than the Wii U version, allowing many more backgrounds, user-customizable costumes, and infinitely horizontal-scrolling levels, to name a few features. That said, it will only ever feature the original Super Mario Bros theme, as LuNiney has no plans to add SMB3, Super Mario World, or NSMB themes.

The demo is still very young, but has very ambitious goals. However, I smell a Cease and Desist from Nintendo coming, so if you would like to play it, you'd probably better give it a look before it's too late.

 Downloads:

Demo
Costume Pack

 Source


----------



## Mazamin (Jan 2, 2016)

This is COOL! I everytime thinked that a program like this could be created


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 2, 2016)

The concept is cool, it's just... lots of this new stuff isn't really needed. I don't know what half the costumes shown are, Undertale definitely isn't needed, etc.   

That being said, snow and SMB Deluxe stuff is awesome.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> The concept is cool, it's just... lots of this new stuff isn't really needed. I don't know what half the costumes shown are, Undertale definitely isn't needed, etc.
> 
> That being said, snow and SMB Deluxe stuff is awesome.


I mean, it's better to have too much than not enough in cases like this, right?


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I mean, it's better to have too much than not enough in cases like this, right?


I guess so... but why not have Nintendo-relevant costumes?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 2, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I guess so... but why not have Nintendo-relevant costumes?


Costumes appear to be made both on request and by users


----------



## Geno Breaker (Jan 4, 2016)

C&D in 5.... 4.... 3....


----------



## AtlasFontaine (Jan 4, 2016)

This has gotten so much exposure, i think that guy will get either C&D or he will shut down the project by himself.


----------



## kelbiiz (Jan 4, 2016)

Very cool!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 5, 2016)

Sounds pretty aweso-



TotalInsanity4 said:


> That said, it will only ever feature the original Super Mario Bros theme




Pass.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Sounds pretty aweso-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was pretty much my initial reaction too :T given the customizability of this, I'm REALLY hoping that others will step up to the plate and add different skins and physics before the project is chopped at the head


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 5, 2016)

Terrible because we all want a NSMB theme style maker for PC, at least I do. Why can't anyone realize how amazingly epic that would be? And screw reggie btw! Lol.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 5, 2016)

So, erm...aren't there already dozens of platformer-creating editors out there with which you can make Mario-clones as close as possible without getting sued?  I mean...it's not like super mario maker was the first level editor ever. Or even the mario maker editor for that matter.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 5, 2016)

inb4lawsuit.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah last I checked, there are no original links up anymore, its all mirrors. Enjoy this while you can.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow it's very funny!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

How do I put the costumes? The game tells me that I have none ...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> How do I put the costumes? The game tells me that I have none ...


Did you extract the ZIP or are you trying to run it inside of the ZIP file?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Did you extract the ZIP or are you trying to run it inside of the ZIP file?


I extract the zip and i grab the folder (Pooh) and I put it in the folder costumes


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> I extract the zip and i grab the folder (Pooh) and I put it in the folder costumes


Ok. Did you read the readme? It explains where costumes need to go


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, but I did not understand much ....Yes, but I did not understand much ....


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Yes, but I did not understand much....


K. You need to run the game once and then make a folder inside of "costumes" that's named one number higher than the highest number already in it, then drop the costume files into said folder


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

Not Work....
This is the folder


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Not Work....
> This is the folder


Edit: Disregard, I misunderstood the usage of a few files

Edit 2: Have you checked the sheet.png to make sure it contains all the correct frames?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes, the frames are correct


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 7, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Yes, the frames are correct


Hmm... I don't know what to say then. Maybe download another costume or redownload the program?


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 7, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Hmm... I don't know what to say then. Maybe download another costume or redownload the program?


Thanks anyway ... 


Crystal the Glaceon said:


>



Uhm...OK......


----------



## mashers (Jan 8, 2016)

I've just tried to run this, but I get an error saying "SuperrMarioRemaker.exe is not a valid Win32 application". I'm running on Windows XP 32 bit. Do I need a different version of Windows?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 9, 2016)

The download id down....


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 9, 2016)

all download links seem dead.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm hosting the game + customes on mega. Wait some minute and i post the link


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 9, 2016)

Link for download Mario ReMaker https://mega.nz/#!31RhyBxQ
@TotalInsanity4 You can put it in the post? So everybody can download


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jan 10, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Link for download Mario ReMaker https://mega.nz/#!31RhyBxQ
> @TotalInsanity4 You can put it in the post? So everybody can download


I need a decription key?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Link for download Mario ReMaker https://mega.nz/#!31RhyBxQ
> @TotalInsanity4 You can put it in the post? So everybody can download


Yes, I can. I actually downloaded this in preparation but I'm glad someone else beat me to it


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 10, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Link for download Mario ReMaker https://mega.nz/#!31RhyBxQ
> @TotalInsanity4 You can put it in the post? So everybody can download


You'll need to get the "link with decryption key" as this one won't work.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh boy, remember that whole C&D prediction? Nintendo just ripped everything but the website a new one


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> I'm hosting the game + customes on mega. Wait some minute and i post the link


ninty are going to roll up to your house in black vans any day now


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 10, 2016)

Does anyone have a link without the decryption key crap ?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ra1d said:


> Does anyone have a link without the decryption key crap ?


Waiting on @Marty2003 to fix that. If she doesn't I'll post a link to the game on Google Drive (unfortunately I didn't snag the costume pack)


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 10, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Waiting on @Marty2003 to fix that. If she doesn't I'll post a link to the game on Google Drive (unfortunately I didn't snag the costume pack)



The link on luniney's website works for the costumes pack(The Mirror one).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ra1d said:


> The link on luniney's website works for the costumes pack(The Mirror one).


Thanks! Ammended OP, I'll update the demo link in a little while


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 10, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Thanks! Ammended OP, I'll update the demo link in a little while



Quote me when you update the links pls(To get the notification), I just wanna make sure I grab it before it gets taken down.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2016)

*File Removed for Violation.*
The file you requested has been removed from MediaFire for a violation of our Terms of Service. 

This file has been taken down by:

File Name: *SuperMarioReMaker_1stDemo.zip (58.15 MB)*

Company: *Nintendo of America Inc*
Email: *[email protected]*



Still have questions, or think we've made a mistake? Please contact support for further assistance.


Welp


----------



## andzalot55 (Jan 10, 2016)

I am interested in checking this out but of course the links are down.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Ra1d said:


> Quote me when you update the links pls(To get the notification), I just wanna make sure I grab it before it gets taken down.





andzalot55 said:


> I am interested in checking this out but of course the links are down.


Ok, OP updated with Google Drive link to demo. Get it before Nintendo arrests me lol


----------



## Ra1d (Jan 10, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, OP updated with Google Drive link to demo. Get it before Nintendo arrests me lol



Got it, thanks.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2016)

Jay1Gamer said:


> *File Removed for Violation.*
> The file you requested has been removed from MediaFire for a violation of our Terms of Service.
> 
> This file has been taken down by:
> ...


not like we didn't see this coming. and yet the other editors like luna magic, mario flash and other mario level editors are STILL out there untouched? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TotalInsanity4 said:


> Ok, OP updated with Google Drive link to demo. Get it before Nintendo arrests me lol


just don't post the receipt and you'll be fine


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 10, 2016)

Sorry for the inconvenience. TotalInsanity solved my disorder. Once again I am sorry


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 10, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience. TotalInsanity solved my disorder. Once again I am sorry


No problem! Should mine get taken down we can still use your mirror as a backup


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jan 10, 2016)

NEW LINK! https://mega.nz/#!31RhyBxQ!tLX6iI-penu5jz6UmKsa40Ux9IhU-_VJGb_UP5av8o8
Sorry for the first link with decryption key


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 11, 2016)

heheh your poking the hornets nest now


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2016)

Oh shit his YouTube channel was terminated!


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

WHY DID I ONLY FIND THIS NOW!!!!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jan 11, 2016)

ElyosOfTheAbyss said:


> WHY DID I ONLY FIND THIS NOW!!!!


Mirror links are still up, you can still download it to try it


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Jan 11, 2016)

Just did looks interesting


----------



## NightScript (Aug 17, 2017)

Sorry for the 9 year bump, but does anyone still have the source code for this?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 17, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Sorry for the 9 year bump, but does anyone still have the source code for this?


I don't know if the source was ever available, but the release is still in the OP


----------



## NightScript (Aug 17, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I don't know if the source was ever available, but the release is still in the OP


It was, but then it got taken down.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 17, 2017)

maorninja said:


> It was, but then it got taken down.


I was able to download it just fine. Also, this was less then two years ago, Mario Maker didn't exist nine years ago.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 17, 2017)

1. I was exagerating when I said 9. I meant I bumped a very old thread.
2. Um, it says that the files can't be found on this page. Are you sure you are talking about the source?


----------



## shadoom (Aug 17, 2017)

Make it a magnet


----------



## NightScript (Aug 17, 2017)

?

Why would it need to be a magnet?


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 17, 2017)

maorninja said:


> 1. I was exagerating when I said 9. I meant I bumped a very old thread.
> 2. Um, it says that the files can't be found on this page. Are you sure you are talking about the source?


Oh, I thought you meant the compiled program, not the source. Yeah, that appears to have been taken down.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 17, 2017)

maorninja said:


> ?
> 
> Why would it need to be a magnet?


It's a reference to current news in the 3DS hacker's scene.





GalladeGuy said:


> Oh, I thought you meant the compiled program, not the source. Yeah, that appears to have been taken down.


It's still up, I just downloaded that.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> It's still up, I just downloaded that.


The source?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Aug 17, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> and yet the other editors like luna magic...are STILL out there untouched?


Lunar Magic is not a game onto itself and does not include a Super Mario World ROM in it's release package.





maorninja said:


> The source?


No, the compiled binary.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 17, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> No, the compiled binary.


Oh.

Well, I'll still be looking out for the source in the world wide web. RIP me.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 18, 2017)

Well, I couldn't find it anywhere.

BTW, the reason I was looking for it is because I made a new forum for it, and I'll be showcasing a bunch of custom characters and themes.

I can't put the link because it's against the rules, so you'll have to DM me for one.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 18, 2017)

Actually, does anyone here have any levels for this still?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 19, 2017)

maorninja said:


> Well, I couldn't find it anywhere.
> 
> BTW, the reason I was looking for it is because I made a new forum for it, and I'll be showcasing a bunch of custom characters and themes.
> 
> I can't put the link because it's against the rules, so you'll have to DM me for one.


It's freeware, it's not against the rules to link here. The only way it would be against the rules is if you were hosting a download for Super Mario Maker files or something


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 19, 2017)

nintendo nintendo nintendo stop C&Ding fangames and just hire the guys or rather you make half ass games until the end of your days? what I'm sure putting somebody on your payroll is alot cheaper in the long run than sicking yo filthy ass lawyers on every dev who makes a fan game using one of your IP's at least their shit is very decent rather than you milling out the same content (especially Pokemon....ik gamefreak's to blame too) but just hire the damn devs if you don't I really pray to god Gamevice shuts down switch sales


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 19, 2017)

chrisrlink said:


> nintendo nintendo nintendo stop C&Ding fangames and just hire the guys or rather you make half ass games until the end of your days? what I'm sure putting somebody on your payroll is alot cheaper in the long run than sicking yo filthy ass lawyers on every dev who makes a fan game using one of your IP's at least their shit is very decent rather than you milling out the same content (especially Pokemon....ik gamefreak's to blame too) but just hire the damn devs if you don't I really pray to god Gamevice shuts down switch sales



They legally have to protect their IPs you ignorant donkey.


----------



## Touko White (Aug 19, 2017)

Apparently LuNiney gave the source to someone else or something, but didn't tell me who it was @maorninja


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 19, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> They legally have to protect their IPs you ignorant donkey.


i know I'm just saying hire them sicking lawyers on them puts you on a really shitty PR with some of the fanbase they need new talent anyways


----------



## NightScript (Aug 20, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's freeware, it's not against the rules to link here. The only way it would be against the rules is if you were hosting a download for Super Mario Maker files or something


http://mariomods.net/


Touko White said:


> Apparently LuNiney gave the source to someone else or something, but didn't tell me who it was @maorninja


RIP.


----------



## NightScript (Aug 23, 2017)

UPDATE: I got the source, but the LuNiney told me to keep it closed, and not leak it.

Also, yesterday, I made a SMReM discord server: https://discord.gg/6WP6rfk

Enjoy!


----------



## lordelan (Oct 12, 2017)

What's the point in this? Are levels made with this usable in SMM on Wii U actually?


----------



## YTElias (Oct 12, 2017)

Oh yeah Super Mario ReMaker
oh hell i got all commands like jump and left on 1 button
how to fix this?


----------



## Xabring (Oct 12, 2017)




----------

